# Dog Gone Fishing



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just amazing to me! Too funny! I have never seen a dog do this. You must live very close to the water? Wow, just priceless!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, that's great! On the day she caught 18 of them ... did she eat them all? Just had to ask.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I've always loved this video, Jo Ellen. Here's to hoping Daisy's back in the water by Summer!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It took her almost 2 years to learn how to do this. I'll never forget the day she caught her first fish !! :bowl: 

She does eat most of what she catches. When she starts getting up into the teens though, she just crunches them and then leaves them. Very sad for the fish, yes. 

This is her life's passion, she's never so happy as when she's fishing. 
We live about 20 minutes from the lake so when the water warms up we're there everyday, either after work or all day on weekends


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love that video. She is a fine dog gone fisherwoman! That "Crunch" gets me everytime though. :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love it, its her passion, for sure! Takes the Raw diet a step further in that she hunts and catches her meal first!
You go, Daisy girl! :dblthumb2


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Eeeeeek, I heard that crunch Jo Ellen! She's good, gotta love that Daisy!


----------



## goldlovers (Apr 15, 2007)

Very impressive, hows the fish breath! lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No fish breath  Fresh fish isn't bad ... can't get much fresher than straight out of the water :bowl:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Did I miss the Rainbow Trout pictures from yesterday? Tell me where to go...

Love that Daisy! Crunch, crunch, crunch!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm so I'm guessing your doggie likes the raw diet 

I wouldn't believe it if I had not seen it with my own eyes! That was just unbelievable. Reminds me of those big bears hunting for salmon.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She would be great,on Survivor.
Maybe you should send her,there!.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, this really amaze me. Kia, one of our two Goldens, she can go underwater sometimes for almost 30 seconds, once I counted her record 42 seconds. She would brings up the rocks, sticks and all kinds of things, but never caught a fish.
This video was amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

TF, I didn't get any pictures of the rainbow trout dinner ... it was raining and she gobbled it up before I could say Cheese!! 

Her fishing like this is what got me started on the raw diet. She showed me the way  People often ask me if the fish bones are dangerous. She's never had a problem with them. She only catches small fish that come to the surface, so the bones are soft. 

And she is just like a bear with the fish, head first. Poor fish, I just know I'm going to be reincarnated as a fish in my next life LOL

Thanks everyone, she is a riot to watch in the water.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Now THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE Picture of ALL Times!! Gettem Daisy...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ha ha ha .... I was watching a Planet Earth episode tonight about bears fishing for salmon. They do it the hard way. Daisy's smart, she stands very still and lets the fish come to her. She could teach those bears a thing or two :bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

It just cracks me up how well she does that. I love seeing that video. It just blows me away. Now that is a dog that could survive on her own. She could fish for her own food. LOL!!! Thanks for sharing. Just a great video.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo, 

I always love seeing her go fishing, she is such a smart and funny golden!

I sent the video to my mother who will really get a kick out of it, too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if when I get another golden someday if I'll be able to nuture this same interest and skill in him or her. Very curious about that. Daisy just might be very very special


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... that's VERY good!!!! I was going to say that she's just like a bear... but you beat me to the punch lol!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy is One Special Dog!! But your love of water must have given her a true fishing start!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a water gal but never caught a single fish until I had Daisy. We nurtured each other


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL--She's just so ho-hum about it!! Likes it's no big deal!!


----------



## goldenboy (Apr 22, 2007)

great video!

goldenboy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a great video! My 6 yr old son was watching it with me and when he heard the CRUNCH he says, "Ewwwww, she's eating the eyeballs" He loved it and wanted to watch it over and over. O.K. That does it, I guess it time for me to teach my kids to fish.


----------

